# Is Singapore a good option for an India IT consultant?



## amol_kk84 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi All,

I am a bit confused whether I should migrate to Singapore. This is my profile :

1. Java/J2EE and Content Mgmt professional with about 6 years of experience.
2. Age 28
3. Status : Married

I need to know is the immigration process same as that of Australia or its somewhat different. Australian visas normally take abt a year to be granted.Also getting a job over there unless you have Australian Work experience is a bit difficult.

Is it the same way with Singapore...as in first visa then job..or is it vice versa? Can you help me with some good sites for jobs in Singapore.

Please let me know....I am really confused !!!

Thanks !!!


----------



## asublimepizza (Sep 5, 2013)

Singapore is good in that it is not as provincial as many developed countries requiring "X country work experience". 

It has yet to enact trade protection policies by restricting labour mobility at that level. As long as you can perform and speak the universal language of English typically, it should not be a problem. Naturally if you applied to provincial protected industries from countries like Japan, where it favours staff to have working knowledge of Japanese kanji, language and customs be a barrier. 

Similarly, Singapore has yet to work out social and cultural integration, as the past way of integration was simply to carry on living by getting on with ones work, communicating by sign language if need be. Unlike places like Britain where folk can get inflexible because one happens to speak Queens English, therefore finding it unbearable to listen to a cockney accent and work with such a person. Recently went to my old school and this sentiment is very much alive.

Do a search on list of international companies through the companies house and apply.
Microsoft and IBM might be a place, whilst A-Star is a government agency, nuances be a linked agency.

You might start here:
- Accounting regulatory body which suggest Company might be big enough through its requirement to be checked by the government, therefore might be worth a shot looking at.
Accounting and Corporate Regulatory Authority Singapore

- Suppliers and Manufacturers. Don't let the name fool you. It is simply a basket of companies thrown into that listing.
The Green Book Directory | Industrial, Commercial & Consumer Guide

- Look at sponsor, partners and companies needing to go through the Computer society, write to them. Don't bother contacting societies in general because they are usually poorly staffed, do mainly administrative and sometimes marketing for annual fees, but it does not hurt to drop an email as one of the last things to do.
Singapore Computer Society

- Check Singapore Straits Times and Malaysia newspapers of Singapore. Look for employment and especially on Advertisement of computer courses, which leaves a bread crumb trail of what is needed in niche industries. Malaysia because they move to Singapore for jobs away from Bumi repressive system on non-Bumis. If the courses are advertised with fair frequency, someone or some company is definitely using them.


----------



## asublimepizza (Sep 5, 2013)

With hiring policy, non-Singaporeans are usually favoured and biased towards. Although there are recent news on this issue, it is not enacted but mainly to placate voters and halt sliding support. Do both. Enquire when in the country, apply from within but out of the country, like Malaysia, to get work visas through. 

Face to face meetings are usually helpful. Be wary though if you are a common skill hand, Singapore loves and is addicted to cheap labour. If your skill set is not common here, you have less to worry but be wary of human resource playing the get cheap labour card, such as saying "but Mr. X has these skills also.", unless they want you to work in all areas in a very general way, it probably is a small company or a small jack-of-all-trades department in a big company.

However, inspite of the "regardless of race, creed or religion" part of the national self hypnosis, many job applications breach other countries race issues of requiring to place your ethnic origin, religious beliefs and so on, unless you are an already done deal, which in case this is simply a formality not to arouse questions by those who have to and are judged as such.


----------

